# New Welded Bridge



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Brought the new metal bridge home from the welder today. I had pre-cut all the pieces and cleaned them up and made a wood jig for the sides, so it went pretty fast. It is 14' long and 15" wide on the inside. It's in the barn right now. 
























Painting is next! Bought lots of cans, but probably need more. Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
the best thing I did was prime it with idustral farm primer. 2 days to day. but man has it held up.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Had you considered powder coating the bridge? Sears makes a powder coat gun. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917288000P 
JC


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, excellent work!


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

I was going to suggest powder coating also. Harbor Freight used to carry a gun and oven set. But the 14 foot long oven is a little hard to find. If you do have it done be sure to specify a zinc rich primer and tell them it is for outdoor. Personally I like the Cardinal line of powders. FYI not much will stick to the finished coating. 

Phillip


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I think you just need to give it to me for the new layout. Then you wouldn't have to do anything to it! Very nice.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Jerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks great. Your right about the 15 inch width. Mine is 12 inches and I wish I had made it wider. 

I just let mine rust. I will probably pay for that decision in the future./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I like it also. I got some Krylon black primer and black gloss. Got a spray mask also, cleaned on the barn today, may get to paint some tomorrow. Powder coat is not in the equation, not enough money for that, after buying the materials($200) and paying my welder(just $100!). Need to sell some stuff on ebay, I guess. Jerry


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you finally got it done looks good. The tunnel also looks good, guess I will have to see them in person and take a trip around the layout.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron, you are always welcome here. Jerry


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy cow Jerry! That's awesome! Can't wait to see this thing on the layout.  How long before you will be able to get it in place? Are you expanding the layout? 

Very very nice! 

Yeah, powercoating would be the ulitmate way to go but you'd have to pay someone to do it for you because of the need to bake it. If applied right you can get an excellent finish with rattle can. 


Raymond


----------

